# Talladega



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

anyone going to dega next month? me and a group of guys from michigan are going down for a week of partying and some good ol restrictor plate racing.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nascar sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

wow, a simple no would have done


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

walker said:


> nascar sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I know drinking beer and watching cars bumping into each other at 195 mph dosent sound like any fun at all.


Have a fun trip you lucky bastard


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

just kidding.. i watch nascar been to texas race a few times... daytona was boring this year i thought


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I'm gonna try to make the fall race. I'm lookin forward to the removal of the no bump drafting rule.


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

Me and a buddy will arrive on Friday(hopefully get a good camping spot).Cant wait:rockn::beerchug:


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

where you guys camping wolfee? we are leaving tues night & hoping to get into the north park.after seeing the grandstands in the last few races on t.v it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

*Dega*

Hopefully in the North park campgrounds. Our seats are in turn 4. We will be pulling a white enclosed trailer(converted to living quarters) being pulled by a red toyota or black chevy.


----------



## woods (Jan 2, 2010)

got a buddy with a lake house about 20 minuts from the race track. can you say..... party?


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

It is almost that time. I hope like He _ _ we can get into the North Park.I have heard it is a big party. You guys look me up.Red 2008 Toyota Pickup with all white enclosed trailer. Hopefully we will be in North Park.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

woods said:


> got a buddy with a lake house about 20 minuts from the race track. can you say..... party?


Yes We Can. :rockn: :bigok:


----------

